# Beam Broadband goes crazier, 20 MBPS for Rs 1660 & 15 MBPS for Rs 1110.



## ajaymailed (Nov 18, 2012)

*s7.postimage.org/588sny8fv/Clipboard04.jpg
*s12.postimage.org/ojy5id2nh/Clipboard02.jpg
*s10.postimage.org/n60lgaq6h/Clipboard03.jpg

the only problem FUP is not increased, for 15 & 20 MBPS speeds, 30-40 GB is too low.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Beam Broadband goes crazier, 20 MBPS for Rs 1660 &amp; 15 MBPS for Rs 1110.*

Any idea about this ISP in Delhi ??? Feel tempted to try them right away .

Btw , are you kiddding bro ??? Even after FUP applied , the speed exceeds by twice of those in this range.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 18, 2012)

^Exactly!

Damn I hope beam comes to kolkata -_-


----------



## Chirag_123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Even with 15mbps speed,one can finish his FUP in around 4-5 hours..It should be atleast 100-125gb..Still these plans are very good for people who do not download much content from d internet..


----------

